# Router template help



## sparrowsedge (Aug 24, 2015)

Help! I know this is probably stupid easy and I am just really overthinking it but I am having trouble creating a square hole template. I am making a picture frame from one solid piece of wood. I cut my 3.5×5.5 square for viewing the photo. I am wanting to create a template for routing the 4×6 inch edge on the back where the glass and photo will sit.i am using a 1/2 inch straight bit and the distance from my bit to the end of my router plate is 1 5/8 inches. Someone help. Every template I have made is too small or too big.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

I make the template the desired size and then use a pattern bit cut it in multiple passes of increasing depth. The biggest secret is to make sure that the pattern is high enough to allow the bit to make each pass. You will also need to make the template large enough for the router to ride on it safely. I use a home made offset base of clear plastic so I can clean out the center part.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Once the hole is cut out, you can use a bearing guided rabbeting bit to cut the recess.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

1 5/8 + 1/2 = 2 1/8

A frame where the inside dimensions are 6 1/8 X 8 1/8 should produce a 4×6 rabbit.

I'm assuming your 1 5/8 is measured from the edge of the router bit to the edge of the base plate.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

> Once the hole is cut out, you can use a bearing guided rabbeting bit to cut the recess.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


Yep, That's how I would do it.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Try making a template with a hole 7 1/4"x 9 1/4" and see what you get. You will have to square up the edges by hand, but this should work, I think.


----------



## leatherstocking (Jul 9, 2015)

Yep, me too


----------

